# Duck River Hunting Club 1800 Acre Middle Tennessee



## Alex (Jan 17, 2012)

Duck river hunting club

Awesome hunting club Over 1800 acres of continuous prime deer hunting land in  Maury county TN.  5 miles of duck river frontage. Tract has a variety of habitats everything hardwoods, creek bottoms, powerline, up to 700 acre farm land ( corn and Beans), Swamp, crp filed, and a good road system. Lands have been managed since 2008.




Trophy buck hunting club( minimum 140 inch or better)
25+ Club stands, box stand and bow Blind
Power line
more than 15 miles road threw the tracts
Summer and winter food plots
Deer, turkeys, Dove, bobcats, foxes, coyotes,  and more
limited number. 
Gated properties
Guest policy
First come First server per hunt
8 member total
$4000.00 per member


----------



## jdgator (Jan 17, 2012)

Thats a big flock of turkeys!


----------



## Keck27 (Jan 24, 2012)

where is it at?  I hunt a friends prop. in williamsport just outside Columbia.


----------



## Alex (Jan 25, 2012)

The Maury county


----------



## nverdugo (May 18, 2014)

how do i get information about joining Duck River Hunting Club?


----------



## randy51 (May 19, 2014)

interested call:706 224 1122


----------



## keith ingram (May 19, 2014)

interested call: 706 202 7343


----------



## Arrow3 (May 19, 2014)

Thread is over 2 years old...


----------



## Alex (May 19, 2014)

thanks for all the interest, looking for two member, PM sent


----------



## Alex (May 20, 2014)

Pictures from Last season


----------



## deerkiller (May 21, 2014)

Price?


----------



## Alex (May 21, 2014)

$4000.00 per member


----------



## rance56 (May 21, 2014)

any harvest pics


----------



## Alex (Aug 22, 2015)

Looking for Two Members for 2015-2016 Hunting Season, we got awesome bucks on cameras,


----------



## TireKicker (Aug 22, 2015)

How many bucks were taken last year?


----------



## Alex (Aug 24, 2015)

We killed 7 Bucks Last year, 152 inch 13 pointer, 144 inch 10 pointer, couple of big 8  and few management bucks


----------

